# Supertux bom jogo.

## Kobal

Alguem ja jogou SuperTUx, po eu joguei o 0.6 tava bem fraquinho, essa versao nova me serpriendeu, a unica coisa que nao gostei foi que tinha muita flor de fogo, nao pode voltar pra tras, e os controles ainda tao fracos, mais pelo ritimo acredito que ele vai ficar muito bom. 

Emerge supertux

Mais tao de parabens.

----------

## jbrazio

http://super-tux.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html

 :Shocked: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Realmente o jogo está excelente. Reproduz muito bem o Super Mario Bros. original, e os gráficos estão ótimos. O som está bom também, só não gosto do som de quando o Tux pega um cd, me lembra o ding.wav do Windows.  :Very Happy:  Quanto ao fato do Tux não voltar pra trás, isso é planejado, é como funciona no jogo original (Super Mario Bros.).

E todo esse desenvolvimento é trabalho organizado pelo The Linux Game Tome. Todo mês, um jogo é escolhido o Game Of The Month. O jogo escolhido é promovido pelo TLGT, que orienta programadores e artistas a trabalhar nesse jogo. O jogo recebe milestones, é hospedado e ganha CVS se já não tiver, entre outros prêmios.

SuperTux foi escolhido a um tempo atrás, e seu desenvolvimento mudou completamente. Agora o projeto está muito mais profissional, conta com artistas e muitos outros programadores. O último jogo escolhido foi Pingus. Eu espero que o próximo jogo escolhido seja o jogo que ficou em segundo lugar na votação do último GOTM, Nil.

É um ótimo trabalho do TLGT, espero que continue.

----------

## RoadRunner

O NIL está de volta??????? SWEEEEETTTTTT Um dos jogos mais curtidos para jogar a 2!!!! Ainda bem que voltaram a pegar nele =)

----------

## fernandotcl

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> O NIL está de volta??????? SWEEEEETTTTTT Um dos jogos mais curtidos para jogar a 2!!!! Ainda bem que voltaram a pegar nele =)

 

É, o desenvolvimento está bem lento, é só uma pessoa que está desenvolvendo no momento. Acho que ele aceita colaborações.  :Very Happy: 

Ainda não joguei, parece estar alfa demais (corrijam-me se eu estiver enganado). O jeito é torcer (e votar) para que seja escolhido o próximo GOTM.  :Wink: 

----------

## localdomain

Só lembra mm o Super Mario  :Razz:  hehe bons tempos.. mas ta muito engracado, até k enfim uma alternativa ao viciante tuxracer   :Razz: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *localdomain wrote:*   

> Só lembra mm o Super Mario  hehe bons tempos.. mas ta muito engracado, até k enfim uma alternativa ao viciante tuxracer  

 

Bons tempos mesmo... Eu só sinto falta dos objetos móveis do Super Mario, e dos chefes no final de um mundo.

----------

## AngusYoung

Wow, esse SuperTux me pareceu muito legal  :Smile: 

Agora, um jogo que eu queria uma versão para Linux (sem ter que recorrer a emuladores) é o Rock 'n' Roll Racing ... Double Dragon também seria legal  :Smile: 

----------

## domus-br

muito bom mesmo, outro que me chamou atençao foi este:

emerge tuxkart

http://tuxkart.sourceforge.net/

até que lembra o mario kart tb   :Smile: 

----------

## domus-br

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Rock 'n' Roll Racing

  nossa cara nem fale!!!

esse jogo é demais!!!

----------

## XAngel

Rock'n Roll Racing seria ótimo...

Eu sinto falta realmente de jogos no Linux, que tenham a qualidade de jogos do Windows, ou ao menos a diversão de um jogo como Rock'n Roll Racing...

Acho que apenas por este motivo tenho instalado o Windows em minha máquina ainda. Apesar de utilizar muito meu gentoo, para desenvolvimento.

 :Smile: 

Estou desenvolvento já faz algum tempo um site chamado "gamenuX", que fala sobre desenvolvimento de jogos *exclusivamente* em Linux.

Se alguém estiver interessado em ajudar.

 :Smile: 

Estava falando agora mesmo com o AngusYoung, que está aqui do meu lado, e acho que vou fazer o site utilizando o PostNuke, se alguém souber desenvolver template para o PostNuke, e/ou estiver interessado em participar com tradução de tutoriais, etc...

Entra em contato comigo:

e-mail: xangel@brturbo.com

MSN: rosasaovento@hotmail.com

ICQ: 45176241

IRC: XAngel - Freenode

Fui!

----------

## fernandotcl

Tem Rock'n'Roll racing pra Linux: emerge zsnes.  :Very Happy:  E ainda você tem outros clássicos que podem vir com esse, como Donkey Kong Country {1,2,3}, Super Mario {All Stars,Kart,World,World 2: Yoshi's Island}, F-Zero, Top Gear {1,2}, Ronaldinho Soccer 98, entre muitos outros.

E ainda tem o epsxe, ótimo emulador de PSX. Eu sinto muita falta de um jogo como Gran Turismo {1,2}, Driver {1,2}, Trasher, Spiderman {1,2}, entre outros.

Faltam muitos jogos no Linux. Eu estou pensando em fazer alguma coisa, infelizmente nada como um Driver, principalmente porque não é todo dia que se encontra uma equipe do tamanho suficiente pra desenvolver um jogo desses. Eu estava pensando num clone do Hexic, um jogo do MSN que é viciante. Mas ainda é só vaporware.

Aliás, espero que saia uma versão Linux do Driv3r.  :Wink: 

----------

## haseee

 *XAngel wrote:*   

> Rock'n Roll Racing seria ótimo...
> 
> Eu sinto falta realmente de jogos no Linux, que tenham a qualidade de jogos do Windows, ou ao menos a diversão de um jogo como Rock'n Roll Racing...
> 
> Acho que apenas por este motivo tenho instalado o Windows em minha máquina ainda. Apesar de utilizar muito meu gentoo, para desenvolvimento.
> ...

 

Pziza Da Minha Ajuda? =)

----------

## fernandotcl

Boas novas: o GoTM de julho é (muito provavelmente) o TuxKart. Com isso, em alguns meses teremos um clone do Mario Kart 64 com qualidade comercial para Linux.

Mais uma vez o NiL fica em segundo lugar, mas um dia teremos esse jogo como GoTM.  :Wink: 

----------

## Kobal

Esse SuperTux e um bom jogo, mais não tem historia e sempre a mesma coisa, devia ter uma foquinha tb, igual tem o Luigi   :Very Happy:   . E ter uma historia. 

Se o DOOM 3 sair mesmo pro Linux não precisa de mais nenhum jogo. 

Tem tb o Medal Of Honor, UT2004. Um jogo que gostaria de ter no Linux é o Commandos e um parecido ao Age Of Empires. WineX tb nem rola. 

Windows nunca mais  :Mad:  , so de olhar a tela dele me faz mal. Prefiro comprar um XBOX2 ou ficar sem jogar.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Boas novas: o GoTM de julho é (muito provavelmente) o TuxKart. Com isso, em alguns meses teremos um clone do Mario Kart 64 com qualidade comercial para Linux.
> 
> Mais uma vez o NiL fica em segundo lugar, mas um dia teremos esse jogo como GoTM. 

 

Poxa, que legal!!! Esse TuxKart promete bastante. Eu instalei ele no meu notebook, mas só tem 1 pista realmente legal. Ah, e ainda falta um modo multiplayer  :Smile: 

----------

